# Ordering a new drive for TCD540040



## higglytownHero (Jan 7, 2006)

Any difference between Ultra ATA-100, and -133? Should I go all out for 300, 400GB drive, or play it safe with a 250 or so? TIA


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

All that matters is that you get a PATA drive. The speed does not matter. I would either get a 250GB Samsung on NewEgg for $100.00 or the 320GB Western Digital for $121.00 on NewEgg. The Samsung is the Quietest drive you can get, but I have heard that the western Digital is also quiet. Both drives have three year warranties.


----------

